# Time Attack Holland 2011 pics



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

They could not have picked a better day because there wasn´t a cloud in the sky and it was quite warm in the sun.
I witnessed the R34 from TR Racing on the track and my lord that car flies and had the loudest and most agressive soundtrack of the day, but i´m not sure if they had any problems?
Also Red Brick Racing from the UK were on the track with their Evo and two Civics, and i must say that the Evo looked and went like a proper race car.
Few pics then.

Pro Import R33 wich sounded a bit like the TR R34 and almost as fast.


















The BeeR33 wich had spun into a wall but wasn´t damaged badly but still feel bad for the owner though.















































































































































































































I just hope more cars from the UK come to Dutch time attack events because these cars seem to have a higher standard thus resulting in more fun and spectators.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

wow some tasty machinery there <3 :flame:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

RB engined 3 series....... O Yes.

Good eye for modifying over there then.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

BeeR33 spinning...










BeeR33 spinning in the last few seconds
YouTube - streetpower




















































































MB Media - Picasa Album 1


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I like that last picture!


----------



## martijn826 (May 17, 2009)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> Pro Import R33 wich sounded a bit like the TR R34 and almost as fast.


The best time of the Pro Import's r33 was 1:57.153. The best time of the TR racing r34 was 2:02.519. I'm sure TR racing had some problems that day but Pro Import was faster.


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

Great Cars, cool pics and a very interesting Event

Hope the Best and good luck to the Beer33 owner


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

@martijn826; Thanks for the info, the R34 only looked faster then.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

It definitely didn't look faster 
We distroyed most of the cars we came across in certain sections.
The initial part of circuit was easy to figure out was other areas to see how much speed you could carry.
One of big issues we had was we hadn't been sent the details and when we got there we found everyone on slicks which is a major disadvantage. 
We only had 6 laps in as we were trying to set car up as well as learn circuit.
2 x 20 minute sessions isn't a lot to learn the track.
But we really enjoyed it
The people were great and the even as well and is a super circuit that I am really looking forward to returning to. 
it will be a challenge to beat the BMW , 
that is a serious bit of kit however the 34 is now the fastest gtr I have ever driven it was savage and had to make serious changes to get power down but totally different to drive with single turbo when u are use to twins but we will be up there next time when we return and sort the issue we had.
We are all looking forward to returning.
Congrats to all was great event.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

loved to see your car hockey boy!


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*tr racing*

hi there , 
its good to here you had a good time over here .
hope you sorted out the 200 euro issue .
2.03 is not realistic at all. must be at least 10sec faster .
mine car had serius tracion problems yesterday falken semi slicks are no 
good for 700+ hp .
next time i will introduce you to ower drivers , to speek the circuit trew 
with you . 
we became 1 in extreme pro with the m3 rb26dett 
my r34 got 3place verry happy with the results, not with 
the times we drove .
special thanks to henk pro import for mapping both ower cars 
and kevin for becomeing first . 

cheers fili


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi fili
Good to meet you.
Thanks for sorting us out over weekend was great to meet u everts and others.
Seriously looking forward to return was great.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

YouTube - Time Attack NL - Super Pro Street Winner - Pro Import


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Who owns the Bee-R GTR nowadays?

I remember some complete idiot on here did years back, still him? (or his kid, for those that remember).....


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Trev said:


> Who owns the Bee-R GTR nowadays?
> 
> I remember some complete idiot on here did years back, still him? (or his kid, for those that remember).....


The bloke from here sold to a chap in holland who I would say is a top bloke for the car. 
I think he takes it to time attack and other track events, for which the car was built for.:thumbsup: 
And doesn't try to drift it while smashing the body kit, or putting some gunk in the engine and destroy it. :chairshot

I think their are videos of the new owner on you-tube as if I remember right he has the engine rebuilt by sky engineering to a good 700+. 

I just found this video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_Pewvhnjqs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I'm sure he will sort it out and get it back on track where it belongs. 

I'm not sure if he is on here.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Trev said:


> Who owns the Bee-R GTR nowadays?
> 
> I remember some complete idiot on here did years back, still him? (or his kid, for those that remember).....


Nah, no idiot owner now  He's a good guy. And takes good care of the car ..


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

The BeeR33 is in good hands and is being taken to the circuit for time attack challenges and not drifting.
Another video from the monster in action,


YouTube - Sky-Engineering Bee-R33 gives gas at 140 km p/u

Edit; here's a link from speedhunters http://speedhunters.com/archive/2011/03/29/event-gt-gt-automaxx-streetpower-assen.aspx


----------



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2009)

*It's pretty impossible to review an event like Automaxx Streetpower into one feature, so expect several features about the event this week instead... We'll be taking a look at Automaxx Streetpower in general, but also zoom in on some specific subjects too in other features. For now we'll start with the main lines of the event... 

Part 1 can be found on Automaxx Streetpower Deel 1 - Features - RPM Vision.*


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

@rse!


----------



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2009)

*The weather was nothing to complain about at Automaxx Streetpower. The sun was shining and the first sprinkels of spring danced through the air... until a spoiler of splitter chopped those in half though. The track was filled with performance violence during the day. Take a look at it in Part 2... 

Automaxx Streetpower Deel 2 - Features - RPM Vision.*


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> @rse!



Ouch!!! mind you could of been alot worse.


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

i think that statement (@rse) should have been put two pictures down!


----------



## GarageSpec (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice Pics Jordy


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

CAR SPOTLIGHT>> BEE*R SKYLINE R33 PART 2 - Speedhunters


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good news, the Bee-R33 is on the mend.










Some other pics,


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

greek r34 said:


> hi there ,
> its good to here you had a good time over here .
> hope you sorted out the 200 euro issue .
> 2.03 is not realistic at all. must be at least 10sec faster .
> ...


Cheers Fili. :thumbsup:

- Henk

p.s. The 2nd round of the Dutch Time Attack Series at Zandvoort Circuit was held last weekend and Kevin Go again was victorious with our R33 with a fastest 1:58.2 during qualifying session and a winning 1:58.5 in the finals, 2 seconds faster than number 2.










_Text RPM Vision: The PI33.. Last month, during the first round of Time Attack he won in his class. Today he did it again! 2 seconds faster than Jeroen Sterke he ended first on the stage._


----------

